# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Andriol Testocaps

## powerbodybuilder

Testosterone in a capsule. Human grade.

----------


## KeepingItBalanced

whats the dosing like on thesE?

----------


## G-1000

Look fake to me.  :LOL: 


Very nice bro. good stuff

----------


## Xtralarg

> whats the dosing like on thesE?


40mg of testosterone undecanote per cap.

----------


## judge_dread

like Greek Testocaps  :Wink:

----------


## MichaelCC

very nice testosteron undecanoate PBB .. but you have to take about 12-15 tabs/daily to feel some effect from this one .... IMO not very suitable for the bulk cycles ... better to keep it for cuting cycles ...

----------


## goose

Yep they are good.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I was taking 6-8 ED with good results. Very safe stuff.

----------


## goose

> I was taking 6-8 ED with good results. Very safe stuff.



Agreed if your going to do Andriol ,it must be Testocaps. Andriol is truly amazing :Wink/Grin:

----------


## CYP400

i remember in the 80's philips writing about it saying it was the best,hmm now people have different opinions on it, but looks good pbb

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I was taking 6-8 ED with good results. Very safe stuff.


That dose was good for me too...

----------


## x_moe

lookin good man

----------


## getdowntoit

> very nice testosteron undecanoate PBB .. but you have to take about 12-15 tabs/daily to feel some effect from this one .... IMO not very suitable for the bulk cycles ... better to keep it for cuting cycles ...


40mgs per cap, average injection of testosterone is 200mg, (for cypionate ), so 5 
caps would equal to 1 injection of cyp, don't know about the half lifes on this though. Very good for a steroid novice but that is all unless your using it to stack with other compounds.

----------


## MichaelCC

... you cannot compage dosages of injectable and oral anabolics, like 5x Andriol = 200mg of cypionat. Only reason for that is, ALL tablets has some "loss" from their power during the digest in the digestion .... injectable steroids drop this part ...

----------


## getdowntoit

> ... you cannot compage dosages of injectable and oral anabolics, like 5x Andriol = 200mg of cypionat. Only reason for that is, ALL tablets has some "loss" from their power during the digest in the digestion .... injectable steroids drop this part ...


good point providing there is a significant amount of the oral being lost through ingestion, hower andriol is still good for a novice i think, and a top up if somone was on test e or the like.

----------


## judge_dread

Restandol has its place in BB for sure...

----------


## jon jon

I have the same exact stuff availaible to me here in thailand, just wondering if 7 would be siutable for a cutting cycle as i can't really gain much wieght becasue i am in thailand for muay thai over the next 6 months

----------


## powerbodybuilder

6-8 will do you good.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> 6-8 will do you good.


Yeah... I think 8 is a good number. I don't go any higher than that.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

This stuff lifts your sex drive like Viagra  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> This stuff lifts your sex drive like Viagra


Its better than viagra IMHO.

Good product and very safe, good muscle gains cant be obtained with little or no water weight at all, what you build you keep. High dose is required and split evenly up throughout the day.

----------


## getdowntoit

> Its better than viagra IMHO.
> 
> Good product and very safe, good muscle gains cant be obtained with little or no water weight at all, what you build you keep. High dose is required and split evenly up throughout the day.


that does it im getting some, should have done it ages ago, might even stack it with my dbol

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I am taking Prop,Masteron ,Primo,Proviron ,GH, Clen and some of these caps and I have awsome results

----------

